# Egg Candling Pictures - Fertile or Not?



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

Hello again,
I decided to put the images of candling up here and get input from people who actually know what to look for.

I observed growth of both embryos in the two days I've had them. It did double in size. However, I don't see veins, nor do I see the infamous "Blood Spot", so I'm not sure, 50/50 if it's fertile or not.

What are your thoughts?
The images are attached.

No worries by the way if they are infertile, I won't be too upset - as they were destined to die anyway because the mother abandoned the eggs a few days ago.

-E


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i would say its fertile maybe... can you see veins in it ??... how old is the egg ? if its over 10 days i would say chuck it if its still clear... but if its less then 5 days its a good looking fertile egg if it has veins .. im sure more will be along with more advice...


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just a hint: try not to post other threads about the same topic. It tends to get people confused.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

I'm not really sure if it is fertile or not. Looks like it to me?

Lucas


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

TylerBro: I can't really tell if it has veins, and sadly I have no idea how old it is. The eggs could be around 6 days old that I know of. 

Pigeon-lover0 - sorry!!! I'm new to this as you said 


So I should keep them incubating? There is a shot? Again, I can't tell if veins are present.
E


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

ericci8996 said:


> TylerBro: I can't really tell if it has veins, and sadly I have no idea how old it is. The eggs could be around 6 days old that I know of.
> 
> Pigeon-lover0 - sorry!!! I'm new to this as you said
> 
> ...


That is ok we all do it sometimes 

Keep incubating. If the eggs are around 6 days old keep them for about another 14 days. If they don't hatch then toss 'em.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

well as a pigeon lover do you have time to hand feed baby's ? do you know what it entails ... ???


----------



## ericci8996 (May 15, 2012)

I do not know what it entails to be honest, this is my first. (If I'm lucky enough)

However, I actually have the time to take care of them as I am studying for the D.A.T (Dental Admission Test) all summer so all I do is sit at home and study biology, chem, ochem, etc, and then turn the eggs every hour.

So thankfully, I do have the time; I just want to have the fertile eggs 

I hope they are, I guess time will tell. 
E


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hand raising a baby dove/pigeon is time consuming and can lead to heart break. I know you have said you have plenty of time and that is good. I have hand raised one baby pigeon. I saved him from a storm. His feet are deformed, sadly but I will always love him. Make sure you have a way of keeping them warm if they hatch. Heating pad is good set on low. WHen and if they hatch you will have to know how to feed them.

Lucas


----------

